# 02 passat v6 4 motion... Miss firing issues.



## Aussiedub (Sep 1, 2012)

We have a 4 motion wagon that we Love and it has 244,000 miles... 4 weeks ago it started skipping and now the misfiring has become worse especially under load or on an incline as under load it sound like it's poping back though the intake.... I have noticed that I have had to top up the coolant twice now over the past few weeks... So does it sound like a head gasket...? Now the oil is clean and not milky at all and on an even surface just coasts right along.... Suggestions PLEASE....

New to Vortex but love the info and stuff I have learned here .... thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Find your coolant leak, and replace plugs and plug wires and poss the coil pack for the miss-fires.
I say the plugs and wires depending upon age also. There isn't much to the IGN on these.


----------



## doxster22 (Apr 6, 2011)

Check engine light on? If so, what are the codes. This could also be caused by a bad mass air flow meter. Take it off (really simple to do) and clean it with mass air flow cleaner.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

255k 
Sounds like head gaskets to me.


----------

